
How to Get to Mars by 2020 - pencilpup223
http://www.popsci.com/trump-mars-2020?src=SOC&dom=tw
======
taylodl
We're learning a lot by sending robots to Mars. What we need to be doing is
getting NASA hooked up with Boston Dynamics to get even better robots to Mars.
While we're doing that we need to be working on dramatic improvements to the
ISS to make it a waypoint to a lunar base. Then we need a shuttle(s) going
between the ISS and the lunar base. Once we have that in place I think we can
talk about going to Mars.

